
Kraftwerk Is a Power Plant That Fits in the Palm of Your Hand - banderon
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/07/kraftwerk-is-a-power-plant-that-fits-in-the-palm-of-your-hand/?ncid=rss
======
banderon
Here's the actual link to the kickstarter:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/265641170/kraftwerk-
hig...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/265641170/kraftwerk-highly-
innovative-portable-power-plant)

$99 for the initial release of the product, which will be Feb. 2016 (if you
are lucky with kickstarter campaigns). I thought it was cool that they have a
bulk package, selling 111 of the kraftwerks for the price of 100 (all sold
out)!

